# I feel loved!!!



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I was handeling the little ones, one by one so i can make sure i hold each one at least once . Then my little Xavier started bruxing and licking salt off my neck. I melted right then and there. My carpit is a mess! lol


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

When Bob and Jay lick by my neck I start cracking up laughing. It TICKLES! Then Bob just HAS to stick his nose up mine...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> Then Bob just HAS to stick his nose up mine...


Our little one sets my teeth on edge when she sticks her nose in my ear; it really tickles :lol:


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

My little ones LOVE my bfs ear, i've never had them in my ear mostly nibbling my fngures and neck . It does tickel like mad!!!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't get me started on my girls or it will never end! :wink: lol :lol:


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

what exactly does bruxing sound like? Lucy will usually make a chirping noise when I first pick her up, and she'll get in my face and ear and do it... it almost sounds like a ferret 'dooking'.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

that sounds like bruxing to me, It can be different from rat to rat. My naz with chitter and Topaz will make a more.... catish purr .


----------



## iwuvmyrat (Jul 18, 2007)

My rat and I have recently become very close, she is lying in my lap right now, and she grooms me.  I love all animals, and I will def. have another rat, hopefully soon. I would die over rat babies, but I do not want to bring more babies into the world, when there are sweet angels who need a good home.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i swear my dwarf hamster is a rat in hamster suit.....he does what ratties do.... he grooms me like mad....also my rat Rocky is starting to groom me.....the other day he was grooming my teeth......and when i wouldnt let him in my mouth anymore he licked my lip to try to get me to open my mouth, when that didnt work he tried forcibly to open my lips by tuggin on them....then he chewed on my lip and i put him in his ball....lol


----------

